# Fertigteich?



## burki (5. März 2012)

hallo

schreib mal in diesem alten beitrag rein, denn warum was neues aufmachen:

nun ist es soweit nach 5 jahren soll der teich nun im rahmen der terassensanierugn gemacht werden.

bin grad in der planung des teiches.
platz ist genaug vorhanden leider auch etwas am hang, da die terasse mit umfeld aber ein gärtner macht wird er mir den teich schon fachkundig befestigen.
folie oder fertigteich!?

z.zt. bin ich beim fertigteich ca. 4qm also 1000liter.
soll halt nicht ewig dauern und günstiger scheint es auch zu sein.

egal, wie nun die ränder kaschieren.
ufermatte fällt weg, wegen der kapilliarsache, wieder aufwand. das mit der steinfolie gefällt mir, die kann doch nicht den teich leer saugen(?).

aber habe schon bilder von fertigteichen gesehen wo über die ränder steinplatten liegen, was sehr gut aussieht.
damit sind doch alle probleme gelöst.

an einer seite sollte eine quelle/kleiner bachlauch ran. so über steinplatten sollte wasser in den teich laufen.
ausgekleidet mit folie und dann steine/platten drüber.
nur folie kann man ja mit pe teichen kaum verkleben ¿ (Ironie) , wie kann man den anschluss gestalten?
die letzte steinplatte soll in etwas über den teich ragen wo dann das wasser reinfliessen kann.

gruß burki


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo burki,

und herzlich Willkommen!

Ich gönne Dir mal einen eigenen Thread, das wird sonst zu unübersichtlich.

Wir brauchen da schon mehr Input. Fotos sind immer gut. 

Fertigteiche sind nur bedingt günstiger. 
Ich kenne viele, die sich dann doch davon getrennt haben, weil es einfach nicht passt oder flexibel genug ist (mich eingeschlossen).
Und vor allen Dingen sind sie meistens nicht tief genug!


----------



## burki (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo

ok dann eben was "eigenes" 

fotos vom ursprungszustand kommen und auch die planzeichungen.

hier fand ich ein bild wo ein bachlauf "lose" in einen folienteich geht.
demnach muss man den übergang nicht unbedingt verkleben.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/photoplog/images/0/large/1_7085_mini-Bild002.jpg


da ich keine fische möchte muss reicht doch die 60cm tiefe des fertigteiches aus.
oder?

wenn ich so bilder von folienteichen sehe wo alles in falten liegt.... dann verliert man die lust auf sowas.

noch ist alles offen aber 90% sagt "ja" zum fertigteich.

bilder folgen also .....


----------



## Christine (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Ein richtiger Teichbesitzer baut sowieso mindestens dreimal um


----------



## burki (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Naja wenn wollte ich nur 1,5x umbauen

Darum die Fragen die mir JETZT einfallen.
LG Burki


----------



## burki (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

hier nun der Istzustand und der Planung auf die schnelle.
Die Pflanzringe kommen weg und die Natursteinmauer läuft gegen Null aus.
Der Terrasse wird komplett neu gemacht und nach link in den Garten spitz rausgezogen.


Wie der Teich hangseitig abgefangen wird ist unklar, soll kostengünstig sein.
Denke es werden Steinpalisaden.
Höhendifferenz wohl um die 30cm.


----------



## Moonlight (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



burki schrieb:


> Wie der Teich hangseitig abgefangen wird ist unklar, soll kostengünstig sein.
> Denke es werden Steinpalisaden..



Hallo und herzlich Willkommen.

Steinpalisaden sind alles, aber nicht kostengünstig. Die sind zwar hoch, aber schmal. Für den Stückpreis einer Palisade bekommste schon einen Schalstein und ist 50cm (L) x 17,5cm (B) x 25cm (H).

Mandy


----------



## burki (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

nur die blanke Seite dieser Schalsteine sieht auch nicht schön aus.
Ich muss sehen was und ich welche Höhe abgefangen werden muss. Dachte auch schon an L-Steine (Hang abfangen) mit Palisaden (Optik) davor.
Das kann ich erst beurteilen wenn die Terrassenfläche fertig ist.

Soll der Gärtner auch Vorschläge machen evtl. das er das ganze dann mit erledigt.

Dier Hang ist auch mit ein Grund kein Folienteich zu machen, weil ich es mir so einfacher vorstelle. Zumindest wenn man hier Eigenleistung mit machen will/möchte.


----------



## Moonlight (6. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Wo bleibt denn die Vorstellungskraft ???
Schalsteine kann man verputzen und in Hausfarbe streichen ... oder mit Holz verkleiden ... oder mit Außenfließen bekleben ... oder, oder oder.

Da sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt 

Mandy


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo burki,
erstmal :willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Na dann will ich Dir einmal ein paar Gründe nennen warum ich einen Folienteich einem 
Fertigteich definitv vorziehe.
Eins noch vorneweg ich fing auch einmal mit einem 300l Fertigbecken an bin jetzt bei
ca. 18500 l  Folienteich.

Vorteile Folienteich:
                             + günstiger
                             + viel bessere und flexiblere Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten
                             + jederzeit noch Umgestaltungsmöglichkeiten machbar
                             + schnelle unkomplizierte Verlegung

Das Problem bei den meisten Fertigteichen ist, dass sie nie die passenden Pflanzzonen
haben. Da bei Dir ja kein Fischteich entstehen soll würde ich einen relativ großen Teil
auf ca. 50 cm machen ( für viele Seerosen die ideale Tiefe). Trotzdem würde ich einen
Teil auf 80 cm ausgraben, da es ja noch viele andere Teichbewohner und Überwinterer gibt
(z.B. __ Frösche)
Viele Teichbauer meinen - da nehm ich einen Fertigteich, dann hab ich schon eine passende
Form, und brauche mir keine Gedanken über Folienverlegung usw. machen.
Eine Folie ist recht schnell verlegt, je wärmer die Aussentemp. desto besser.
Und wenn du dann noch Substrat einbringst und mit Ufermatten arbeitest dann bleibt nicht
mehr viel von den Falten sichtbar. Wenn dann die UW Bepflanzung dann auch noch passt
dann sieht man von der Folie eigentlich nichts mehr.

LG Markus


----------



## burki (6. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Markus

ja viele Vorteile die ich teilweise schon kenne.

Da es aber auch eine Geldfrage und Zeitfrage ist, sehe ich "mein" 1000L PE Teich Projekt als "einfacher-günstiger" an. Sicher ist ein schön grösser Folienteich eine super Sache, nur ich muss abwägen was ich möchte,kann und ausgeben.... möchte.

Vielleicht baue ich auch das ganze in ein paar Jahren nochmal. Keine Ahnung.
Ich habe in Teichzeitschriften einige sehr schöne Fertigteiche gesehen wo man denen nicht ansieht das es Fertigteiche sind.
Die Kanten schön mit Steinplatten ausgelegt, sicher die steilen Üfer dieser Becken sind ein Problem. Aber man könnte Ufermatten mit Taschen reinlegen.
Habe auch ein Bild gesehen mit 2 Fertigteichen wo der ganze Rand mit Folie verlegt wurde um den Teich um eben eine Flachwassezone zu versehen. Ich weiss nur nicht wie das konstruktiv gehen soll.
Nataragart biete diese Idee eben für die Fertigteiche mit deren Ufermatte auch an.
Wäre doch eine Lösung für mich?

Man muss halt aus der "Sache" das best mögliche machen......

Berichte weiter, die Tage kommt der Bagger.....


----------



## burki (6. März 2012)

...habe mal ein Skizze (Bild2) gemacht, wie ich mir die Erweiterung zu einer Sumpfzone/Flachwasser vorstellen kann.

Würde das so gehen, auch mit der Kapillarsperre?
Die Folien einfach so in das Fertigteich hängen lassen, kleben geht ja nur recht schwer?

Problem sind nun die Rundungen des Teiches, hier muss die Folie je gestückelt werden, aber Teichfolie kann man ja kleben.

würde das so auch gehen (Bild1) , ohne Ufermatte weil es nach der Sumpfzone gleich in den Teich gehen soll? Und sonst sieht man immer die Ufermatte und dann kommt ein "Ring" Uferzone.

Stelle es mir nur schwierig vor die Folie so zu verlegen. Muss ja stückeln und um das dich zu bekommen :beten, dann wär man schon am Folienteich aber das fällt ja weg 
Also wohl keine Sumpfzone!?

Alles nur Gedanken.....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

so würde das auf alle Fälle gehen,
ich hab das bei mir ja auch so gemacht, mit meinen Ufergräben, das sind lauter einzelne
Folien die einfach überlappen.
Der Sinn von der Ufermatte ist ja dass man sie sieht und nicht die schwarze Folie bzw.
den GFK - Teich.
Bei mir ist die Ufermatte inzwischen schon so stark bewachsen, dass man von der eigenlichen
Matte so gut wie nichts mehr sieht.
Die überlappende Folie drückt es im Teich dann schon durch den Wasserdruck gegen die
Wand.
Das mit dem Folien stückeln hab ich jetzt noch nicht ganz verstanden.


LG Markus


----------



## burki (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo markus

nachden es gestern stress gab das es keine wochenlange arbeitstelle sein soll, aber das ist ein anderes thema. Wobei die zeit eines fertigteiches durchaus der eines folienteiches gleich sein kann, aber das kapieren ja einige nicht......

es wird ein fertigteich!!

durch die rundungen kann man doch nicht die folie (ist ja nicht so gross wie der teich sondenr nur so lang wie es sein muss vom teich bis ene der sumpfzone) in eins um den rand legen.
sondern immer nur in bahnen von 30-40cm breit und halt so 1m lang.
dann müssen die einzelnen bahnen doch verklebt werden, sonst würde das durch die ufernatte angesogene wasser ja versichern.
also hast du es so wie in bild 2 gemacht? sieht man halt wieder den teichrand (mit ufermatte), darum auch die frage nach *bild 1 nur das geht wohl garnicht weil dann die folie auch mit dem teich 100% verklebt sein muss weil die wasserline über dem rand ist. verleben folie/pe teich vergesse ich mal*

habe auch überlegt nur an einer seite eine sumpfzone zu machen und nicht um den ganzen teich, das erleichert es ja wieder weil eine teichseitig recht gerade ist.
das du doch auch so gemacht.
dann könnte ich evtl. ein ganzes folienstück verwenden und muss die bahnen nicht verkleben. muss dann halt nur sehen das die kapillarsperre um alle seiten dicht ist. dann muss nur noch ein überlauf der sumpfzone da sein damit es dann nicht in den teich zurück läuft (weil dort ja viele nährstoffe sind).
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228


nur wenn ich den link weiter untern sehe
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/45536&d=1243245235
thema naturufer, da besteht doch eine verbindung der flachzone mit dem teich oder sind dort nur sand/lehm/kies also wenig nährstoffe.
so könnte ich mir den überlauf sparen und eine flachzone OHNE viele nährstoffe also keine teicherde anrichten, nur wachsen dann die pflanzen gut.....!?!?

teich ist ganzzzzz einfach


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

Ich rede Dir ja Deinen Fertigteich schon nicht mehr aus, war ja nur ein Tip.

Du könntest aber auf die 2 langen Seiten Deines Fertigteiches eine Folie legen.



> dann könnte ich evtl. ein ganzes folienstück verwenden und muss die bahnen nicht verkleben. muss dann halt nur sehen das die kapillarsperre um alle seiten dicht ist. dann muss nur noch ein überlauf der sumpfzone da sein damit es dann nicht in den teich zurück läuft (weil dort ja viele nährstoffe sind).



genau so isses

Du musst eben auch einen Überlauf der Sumpfzone bedenken, bei mir habe ich das so gemacht, dass mein Wasserstand in der Sumpfzone nur bis auf ein gewisses Mass ansteigen kann, dieser liegt ca. 3 - 4 cm unter der Dammkrone.
Du musst den Damm auch nicht höher machen - in 1 - 2 Jahren sieht man dann eh nicht
mehr viel vom Damm, dann ist alles verwachsen.

Schau mal bei mir auf meinen Teichumbau, da hab ich das eigentlich recht verständlich
beschrieben und fotografiert, wie ich das mit meinem Ufergraben gelöst habe.

LG Markus


----------



## burki (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

ok, ich weiss sicher um die vorteile eines folienteiches, aber egal. eigentlich sollten dich die männer durchsetzen :evil höre schon die worten "warum ist der so grün, warum wird der neu gemacht, warum warum...."
bähhh musste mal kurz luft ablassen 

werde versuchen eine ganze folien dann zu nehmen und keine bahnen.

werde mir deinen bericht nochmals genauer durchlesen, aber die einzelnen bahnen zur sumpfzone hin musst du doch verklebt haben?

kann denn durch den überlauf des ufergrabens der teich nicht auch auslaufen, weil die ufermatte ja immer am saugen ist?


----------



## Christine (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Nur mal so:
In der Zeit, in der Du den Fertigteich endlich plan eingebaut hast und 
die Folien für die Ufergräben drum rum gefriemelt und eventuell auch 
noch verklebt, hast Du einen schönen Folienteich aus einem Stück 
ohne Soll-Leckagen gebaut. Und zwar maßgeschneidert und 
ohne Kompromisse... und wahrscheinlich in der halben Zeit


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,



> aber die einzelnen bahnen zur sumpfzone hin musst du doch verklebt haben?



nein hab ich nicht, und es funktioniert trotzdem.

LG Markus


----------



## burki (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Nur mal so:
> In der Zeit, in der Du den Fertigteich endlich plan eingebaut hast und
> die Folien für die Ufergräben drum rum gefriemelt und eventuell auch
> noch verklebt, hast Du einen schönen Folienteich aus einem Stück
> ...



ja ICH weiss es nun! nur bringe das mal eine frau bei, die sich nicht drum kümmert und lieber binnen 3 wochen aber der terrasse liegen möchte


----------



## burki (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Burki,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das verstehe ich nicht, das das wasser dann nicht versickert. sind doch sicher irgendwo inner offene stellen.
da gibt man sich mit einer kapillarsperre mühe und im gegenzug gehts dann so.


----------



## Christine (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Lieber Burki,

sag Deiner Frau einen schönen Gruß von mir, ich bin eine Frau und ich weiß das mit dem Teichbau aus eigener Erfahrung. 
Außerdem:
Wo der Teich ist, muss man nicht Unkraut jäten! 
Wo ein Teich ist, wohnen auch gerne __ Frösche, die lästige __ Fliegen und Mücken fressen.
Wo ein Teich ist, kommen Vögelchen zum Trinken und Baden, die dann nachher die Schädlinge von den Blumen und Bäumen picken.
Und wenn es dann noch leise vor sich hin plätschert, kann man noch viel besser auf der Terrasse chillen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

ich hab ja auch eine funktionierende Kapilarsperre die braucht man ja.
Nur wenn ich Folie mit Folie überlappe - wo soll denn dann das Wasser hin?
Vllt. dass ein paar Tröpfchen verloren gehen - aber die Folie geht ja über den maximalen
Wasserstand.
Ich hab Dir mal auf die schnelle eine Zeichnung gemacht wie ich das verwirklicht habe.

LG Markus


----------



## burki (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Lieber Burki,
> 
> sag Deiner Frau einen schönen Gruß von mir, ich bin eine Frau und ich weiß das mit dem Teichbau aus eigener Erfahrung.
> Außerdem:
> ...



wo frau recht hat hat sie recht , der schlauere gibt nach.
:beten
hat angst das es nie fertig wird.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,



> hat angst das es nie fertig wird.



Dein Projekt, das bau ich Dir in 2 - 3 Tagen, gut ich hab ja schon ein bisschen Erfahrung
beim Teichbau, aber selbst als Ungeübter sollte das mit einer Woche Urlaub machbar sein.

LG  Markus


----------



## burki (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

moin

im baumarkt sah das becken noch grösser aus 

nun wird es eingebaut.

mache mit folie noch auf einer seite eine sumpfzone dran. wie schon beschrieben.
kann man dort dann teicherde reintun?

ins becken sollte als bodengrund reiner sand, an die ränger grössere kiesel mit normalen kies.
hoffe die pflanzen kommen damit klar, denn teicherde kommt nicht ins becken.

können seerosen damit auch zurecht kommen oder benötigen die nährstoffe im grund?


----------



## Zermalmer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



burki schrieb:


> können seerosen damit auch zurecht kommen oder benötigen die nährstoffe im grund?


Hallo Burki,
ohne Seerosenprofi zu sein.
Eine Seerose solltest Du in einen Kübel pflanzen.
Zum einen kannst Du die Seerose besser im Zaum halten und zum anderen ist ein gezieltes Düngen im Kübel und dem Substrat möglich (soweit ich mich erinnere ist das ein Langzeitdünger), ohne das zuviel der Düngung in das restliche Wasser abgegeben wird.

Ansonsten hier im Forum lesen lesen lesen... da gibt alle möglichen Tipps und Erfahrungen zu Seerosen und vielen vielen anderen Pflanzen.


----------



## Annett (10. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki.

Die meiste im Handel erhältliche Teicherde ist nicht oder nur sehr bedingt für Teiche geeignet.
Am besten schreibst Du mal die Zusammensetzung (steht auf dem Sack) hier rein.

Was soll es denn für eine Sumpfzone werden? Ergänzend und wasserklärend für den Teich oder was fürs Auge (Ufergraben, wie von Markus skizziert)?


----------



## burki (11. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Annett

die Sumpfzone soll so werden wie von Markus und mir skizziert.
Eine Seite des Teiches wird eine Folie mit Ufermatte bekommen die dann ca. 1m nach aussen geht.
Wassertiefe von ca. 0-30cm, abgenzend mit Randsteinen in Beton wo dann die Folie als Kapilliarsperre hoch gestellt wird dann alles mit Steinen verdeckt. So die Theorie.
In diese Zone soll dann Teicherde mit anderen Pfanzen die im Teichsubtrat was ja nährstoffarm ist nicht wachsen würden.
Obwohl ich auch schon lass das viele solcher Pflanzen in Sand/Lehm Substrat auch wachsen würden.
Sonst eher was für die Optik. Denke Wasserfilternd geht nur wenn Wasser dirch auch durchfliesen würde und das wollte nicht nicht machen.


----------



## Annett (11. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hi.

Wenn Du "Teicherde" nimmst, dann pass auf, dass da keine organischen Bestandteile enthalten sind. Die gammeln nur und bringen Dir die Pflanzen um...
Besser geeignet ist ordinärer, günstigerer Mutterboden.


----------



## burki (11. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Ok , ist ja auch billiger.

Lasse die Teicherde beim Verkäuft.
Lass heut ein einem Buch das es auch nährstoffarmes Substrab im Laden gibt wie Torf das man mit Sand mischen muss.
Aber warum Geld ausgeben wenn man auch Mutterboden nehmen kann und den haben ich genug.


----------



## burki (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

muss mch mal ums Material kümmern.

Nachdem ich leider feststellen muss das der noch aktuelle Katalog 1-2011 Naturagart garnicht so aktuell ist und man nichtmal mehr den Teichfolien Kleber bekommt und Bestellugn auch gut eine Woche dauern fand ich diesen Shop.

http://www.teichbau-garten.com/

Wer hat Erfarungen und kennt das Material?


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

wie kommst Du darauf, dass es den Kleber da nicht mehr gibt? Hast Du nachgefragt oder ihn nur nicht gefunden? 
Und eine Woche Lieferzeit ist doch lächerlich. 
Im Teichbaugeschäft geht jetzt die Hauptsaison los, was glaubst Du, was da los ist? Auch bei den anderen. Ich glaube kaum, dass da einer innerhalb von 24 Stunden liefert.

Aber die Firma, die hinter Deinem Link steckt, ist auch schon lange im Geschäft und einige hier im Forum haben Folie von diesem Lieferanten verbaut. Da werden bestimmt ein paar Rückmeldungen kommen.


----------



## burki (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Christine

weil es ihn im Shop nicht mehr gibt. Da finde ich nur Klebeband und Flüssigfolie.
Habe denen eine Mail geschrieben. Angerufen habe ich noch nicht.


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

Vielleicht wirst Du ja hier fündig:
* defekter Link entfernt *

(von dem Wort "Koi" nicht abschrecken lassen, ich hab da auch schon bestellt. Folie kriegst Du da zwar nicht, aber alles drum rum - inkl. Kleber..)


----------



## burki (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

...wenn wollte ich Kleber und Folie aus einer Quelle, nicht das nachher gesagt wird "das Fremdprodukt ist schuld.....", wenn es undicht wird....

Naturagart hat noch einen Kleber in einer Kartusche, wenn rufe ich dort mal an oder halt im anderen Shop bestellen, wo alles drin steht was ich brauche.


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



burki schrieb:


> wenn es undicht wird....



..ist selten das Material schuld 

Du kannst auch hier gucken, da hab ich meine Folie gekauft http://www.teichprofi.de/


----------



## burki (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

..kann mann dann jeden Teichfolien Kleber für jede beliebige Teichfolie nehmen und hält das ?


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Nein. Du musst schon für PVC-Folie einen PVC-Folienkleber nehmen usw. 

Und Du solltest Dir einen schönen (warmen) Tag aussuchen, die Familie in den Zoo schicken und Dir alle Hilfsmittel vorher parat legen. 
Von Vorteil als Hilfsmittel haben sich ein glattes, grades Brett und eine Andruckrolle erwiesen. 
Und nie zu große Strecken kleben wollen. 

Das, was NG als Flüssigfolie verkauft, hat sich bewährt, um die Nähte zusätzlich zu sichern. 
Man kann das auch selbermachen, ich bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher, wie das war - ob es reicht, Folienschnipsel in Kleber aufzulösen....


----------



## burki (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

meinte geht PVC Kleber der Fa. x für PVC Folie der Fa. y?

Dein Link gefällt mir, gute Preise alles vorhanden und spezifiziert.
Es muss also nicht Naturagart sein


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

also - ich hab das letzte mal Baumarkt-PVC-Folie mit NG-Folie verklebt und dazu einen PVC-Kleber von Ubbink benutzt. Hält immer noch.


----------



## burki (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich mit Folie erweitern?*

_Edit: Burki bezieht sich auf diesen alten Thread: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15023_

Hallo

alter Thread, aber genau so wollte ich meinen Fertigteich mit einer Folie und Ufermatte zu einer Sumpfzone erweitern.
Ich "meinem" Thread wurde geschrieben das dies geht.
Nun lese ich das Wasser entweichen kann.


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich mit Folie erweitern?*

Hallo Burki,

wenn Du Falten produzierst, die wie Kapillare wirken, kann das durchaus passieren.


----------



## underfrange (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich mit Folie erweitern?*

Oh das ist ja ein ziemlich alter Beitrag  

Wie willst du deine Folie erweitern? mit Silicon? Denke das wird nicht halten. Wenn du eine PVC Folie hast, dann lass Sie Verschweißen (von einem Dachdecker der auch Flachdächer macht) oder nimm einen Speziellen Kleber (Quellschweißmittel oder Innotec)


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich mit Folie erweitern?*

Nein, Burki will nicht die Folie erweitern. Das wäre ja halb so wild - er will einen Fertigteich erweitern. 

_Edit: Ich habe das mal aus dem alten Thread rausgelöst und hier eingefügt - sonst gibt das Paralleldiskussionen_


----------



## burki (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Besser so das zumachen des alten Threads.
Lieber hier weiter ....


Hallo Christine

das wird sich sicher nicht ganz vermeiden lassen, weil der Teichrand nicht gerade ist.
Dann wird das wohl doch nicht klappen, auch wenn Markus es mir bestätigt hatte.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34630/page-2

Ein Folienteich wäre sicher schon fertig..... 

Aber das muss doch gehen, Naturagart hats auch als Info der Ufermatte im Katalog.
Aber ohne irgendwelche Detail. Denke die wissen schon warum.
Hier kommt Theorie und Praxis sehr nahe.

In der Zeitschrift Sonderheft "Gartenteiche planen und bauen" S.34-35, schon etwas älter ca. 2004
www.gartenteich.com
ist ein tolles Bild 2 Fertigteiche drin die mit Folie verbunden sind und die Ränder mit Folie kaschiert wurden.
Nur keine Details, leider.


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

also ich hab es mal ausprobiert - aber nur ein Stück - nicht um den ganzen Teich herum. Das funktioniertet eigentllich ganz gut. Aber dann kommen so kleine Unwegsamkeiten wie z.B. Regenwürmer, die Röhrenbauen und dabei Sand unter die Folie schieben - und schwupp ist die Sperre durchbrochen.
Das Problem ist, bei einem kleinen Becken - ich hatte da auch nur 650 l - ist der kleinste Wasserverlust schnell zuviel.

Langsam dämmert es Dir, warum ich Dir zum Folienteich geraten habe?

Den schönen Bildern in Gartenbüchern und -zeitschriften traue ich schon lange nicht mehr. Da werden wunderbare Dinge gebastelt für den Moment - sobald das Foto geschossen ist....


----------



## burki (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

oh ja TAGHELL

Wenn dann mache ich das beste aus der Sache.
"Nur" den Teich rein, schön die Ränder kaschieren. Soll mit Brunnenschaum und Steinen gut gehen, in die erste umrandende Zone unterschiedliche Steine sodass man diesen Rand auch kaum sehen kann. Nährstoffarmes Subtrat evtl. noch rein.
Lt. Google sollen die meisten Pflanzen dort auch drin wachsen.

Frage mich nur wie es bei Makus seinen Umbau geht, der hat ja das gleiche Prinzip verwendet auch wenn es ein Folienteich ist. Aber die Erweiterungsfolie liegt auch nur lose über den Uferwall im Teich.
Ok der Teich ist grösser da fällt ein evtl. Wasserverlust weniger ins Gewicht, nur mit der Zeit muss man es doch auch sehen.


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Ab und zu regnet es ja auch


----------



## burki (13. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

kennt wer dies Zeug?
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *

Leider kein Verkauf an privat.

_3M™ Scotch-Weld™ DP 8005, 250 ml Zähelastischer Zweikomponenten-Konstruktionsklebstoff
Hochfestes, dauerhaftes Kleben von Polyethylen und Polypropylen miteinander oder mit vielen anderen Werkstoffen wie Metall, Glas, Keramik etc. ohne Oberflächenaktivierung (wie chemische oder elektrische Vorbehandlungen)._


oder dies?
technicoll 9310 
* defekter Link entfernt *

_Neue Spezialentwicklung für schwierige Kunststoffe PE, PP, POM. Ideal zur Verklebung von Teilen und Gehäusen, auch in Kombination zu anderen Materialien. _
aber
_Nicht für permanente Unterwasserbelastung geeignet.
Temperaturbeständigkeit von ca. -5 °C bis + 55 °C. _

Ob man damit PVC Folie mit PE verkleben kann?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo zusammen,


> Frage mich nur wie es bei Makus seinen Umbau geht, der hat ja das gleiche Prinzip verwendet auch wenn es ein Folienteich ist. Aber die Erweiterungsfolie liegt auch nur lose über den Uferwall im Teich.
> Ok der Teich ist grösser da fällt ein evtl. Wasserverlust weniger ins Gewicht, nur mit der Zeit muss man es doch auch sehen.


ich habe seit letztem Jahr meinen Teich fertig und habe wiegesagt keine Probleme damit.
Ich hatte das selbe Prinzip schon 2 Jahre vorher bei meinem alten Teich so gemacht und
hatte auch null Probleme damit.
Ich frage nochmals - wo soll denn das Wasser bei mir entweichen? 

Falls sich ein paar Tropfen wirklich zwischen den Folien verirren sollten so ist dieser Wasser-
verlust mit Sicherheit vernachlässigbar.


LG Markus


----------



## Ironm (13. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe seit letztem Jahr meinen Teich fertig und habe wiegesagt keine Probleme damit.
> LG Markus



Hallo Burki,

kannst Markus in diesen Fall absolut vertrauen. 

nach dem Rat von Markus habe ich letztes Jahr auch meinen Teich so umgebaut! (genauer gesagt habe ich Ufergraben und Teich so verbunden). War zunächst auch skeptisch, aber hab es dennoch so gemacht.

Hab bisher auch absolut null Probleme damit!  

Denke es muss dann auch bei Dir klappen! 

Grüße Marco


----------



## burki (13. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

habe mein skizziert, so ist es doch bei Markus und soll es bei mir auch werden.
Nur halt mal die Folie gezeichnet.

Die Folie wird beim Fertigteich nie richtig an die Teichwand anliegen. Darum meine Bedenken das das Wasser zwischen der Folie und dem Teichrand in den Boden entweicht.

Teich sitzt nun gron und wird morgen dann eingeschwämmt. Dann den Uferwall und Wall um die Sumpzome mit Rasenkantensteinen machen.... mal sehen wie ich es hin bekomme.
Bilder folgen dann.


----------



## burki (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Es geht weiter. Der Sumpfzonenbereich ist auch bald fertig.


----------



## Annett (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki.

Ich sehe das Ganze ebenfalls skeptisch - habe bisher jeden Teich aus einer ganzen Folie gebaut bzw. 1x haben wir eine 8m Strecke PVC auf PVC geklebt... aber die Folie war neu und lag auf einer Wiese. 

Bei Dir sehe ich als extra Problem den Wasserstand. Wenn Deine Skizze richtig ist, dann liegt der Sollwasserstand ÜBER dem Rand des Beckens? Somit steht auch das Wasser über und unter der Folie entsprechend hoch. 
Man könnte das mit einem kleinen Eimer in einem größeren Gefäß + Folie + Wasser bestimmt irgendwie simulieren.
Ich hatte ehemals ein Experiment inkl. Fotos gemacht. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=154853 Das ging es um die Frage Folie auf Folie überlappen lassen, wie Markus es gemacht hat. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5
Ich weiß, dass NG das so empfiehlt, aber nachgemacht habe ich das mangels eingebautem Fertigteich noch nicht.

@Markus
Wo ist Dein Maximalwasserstand? Wie auf Burkis Zeichnung oder niedriger als das Teichfolienende?


----------



## burki (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Annet

der Sollwasserstand im PE Becken kann ja nur bis zum oberen Rand gehen, genau da liegt die Folie auf und durch den Wall aus Schal- und L-Steinen, die noch 3cm höher sind als der obere Rand des PE Becken, ist an dieser Stelle die Folie(und Ufermatte) ja über dem max. Wasserstand.

Mein Bedenken ist wie ist die Kapillarwirkung an genau dieser Stelles des Walles, das war meine Frage.
Bei Markus klappt es ja.

Hier nochmal ein Detail (auf die "schnelle  ) mit den Höhen. So wie sie wirklich sind mit dem max. Wasserstand.


----------



## burki (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Bin schon am Überlegen ob ich nicht über das ganze (PE Teich/Uferzone) eine Folie ziehe.
Doppelt zwar aber beim reinen Folienteich hätte ich den Aufwand den Wall um den ganzen Teich zu bauen und das wäre umlaufen gut 1m Tiefe die ich so ja nicht hatte.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt ein Foto rausgesucht, wo man es einigermaßen sieht,
wie ich das gemacht habe, aber die Folie lappt bei mir nicht überall gleich viel über.
Aber ich verstehe Burkis Bedenken, denn so wie beim ersten Bild ist ja der Wasserstand
deutlich höher, wie der Folienteich.
Bei mir geht ja an jeder Stelle die Folie über den Uferwall, wenn auch manchmal nur äußerst
knapp.

LG Markus


----------



## burki (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

mh nun vestehe ich nichts mehr.
denke der Wasserstand im PE Teich und Sumpfzone (Folie) wird sich anpassen.

Bei Annetts Versuch kann ma ja sehen wie sich das Wasser zwischen der Folie und der Schale hoch zieht. Denke das wird bei mr auch so passieren können und dann verschwindet es genau zwischen dem Übergang PE Teich-Uferwall aus L-Steinen.
Nur das beim Übergang, also zwischen den PE Techrand  und L Steinen Luft bze etwas Kies sein wird und nicht direkt das Erdreich, so wie um den ganzen Techrand ca. 7 Cm Kiesbeet und dann erst die Erde. Ob dadurch eine Art Kapillarsperre gegeben ist?

Für alles benötige ich ca. 15qm Folie, was um die 80 Euro wären. Wenn man die einigermassen im PE Teich verlegt bekommt, wäre es sicher den Mehrwert wert. Nicht das ich irgendwann wieder alles rausreisse.....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo,


> denke der Wasserstand im PE Teich und Sumpfzone (Folie) wird sich anpassen.


ja sicherlich passt sich der an, deswegen habe ich ja auch meine Ufermatten verwendet,
um ein austrocknen der Uferzone zu verhindern.
Ich an Deiner Stell würde einfach den Fertigteich gar nicht verwenden und alles mit Folie
machen, wie bereits am Anfang beschrieben.
Vor allem könntest Du dann den Teich so gestalten wie Du möchtest.

LG Markus


----------



## burki (17. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Markus,

zu spät , alles gesetzt und die Sumpfzone so gut wie fertig betoniert.
Den Aufwand eines Ringwalles um einen Folienteich, lt. meines Landschaftsbauerns muss der bis auf den Lehmboden gehen, dann halt bei mir gut 1m hoch betoniert werden.....

Werde mir die 15qm Folien kaufen und versuchen alles damit auszulegen.
Die Probleme, hoffe es sind keine, der vielen Falten durch die steilen Wändes des PE Teiches und die Ränder zu machen, halten sich im Rahmen.

Ist nun eine Herrausforderung.

Sicher sehe ich einen Folienteich im "geraden" Garten nun als Vorteil an.


----------



## burki (18. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

ich habe mal eine Plastikfolie um den Rand gelegt, mal sehen ob sich dort Wasser hochzieht.

Sonst wäre das noch dieser Kleber, soll PE mit PVC verkleben.
Teuer aber ich brauche sonst doch um die 30qm Folie und das sind auch 110 Euro.

Adheseal Spezial Dichtmasse von Innotec
und dazu Repaplast Primer

Wurde hier im Forum auch schon erwähnt.


----------



## Annett (18. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hi.



burki schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine Plastikfolie um den Rand gelegt, mal sehen ob sich dort Wasser hochzieht.



Und? Schon ein Ergebnis erhalten?

Ich denke, je steifer die Folie, desto "größer" werden die Abstände zwischen Folie und Teich und damit dürfte die "Kapillarität" sinken. 
Sah man ja gut bei meinen Fotos. Unterschied Frischhaltefolie zu Gefrierbeutel...


----------



## burki (18. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Annett

ja noch ist kein Wasser hochgezogen.
Kann aber auch daran liegen weil es über eine Länge von 2,40m nur ein Stück von 30cm Länge die die Folie breit ist.

Wegen dem Kleber habe ich den Hersteller angemailt, erhoffe mir eine positive Antwort.


----------



## burki (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

..nach einen Tag zog auch kein Wasser hoch.


----------



## Annett (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hi.

Wenn sich da baulich auch bei der Fertigstellung nichts ändert - mehr Druck = kleinere Abstände? - wird sich an dem Ergebnis vermutlich nicht mehr viel ändern.

Kannst Du evtl. mal ein Bild von Deinem Experiment einstellen?


----------



## burki (19. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Annett

mache ich morgen, ist schon dunkel draussen


----------



## burki (20. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

hier Bilder des Versuches.
Unter der Folie war es trocken.


----------



## burki (21. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

..damit sich später die Folie und Ufermatte an dem Übergang besser anlegen kann überlege ich den Zwischenraum mit Bauschaum auszufüllen bis hin zum Rand der LSteine und danz dann mit dem Messer in Form zu bringen. Oder den oberen Bereich mit Beton anzugleichen.
Das ganze muss ja am PE Teich nicht kleben, nur so als "glatten" Übergang zu den LSteinen.


----------



## Frank 69 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki 

Leg doch einfach ein Drainagerohr drauf wenn Folie und Ufermatte drüber sind fällt das nicht auf. Den kannst du auch mit Bauschaum fixieren und dann passend abschneiden.


----------



## burki (21. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Gute Idee Frank


----------



## MillersPond (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Ich bin zwar auch ein Verfechter des Folienteiches, aber wenn nur wenig Platz zur Verfügung steht, kann es doch auch ein Fertigteich sein. Gibt da immer wieder günstige Angebote in allen Größen und Formen, z.B. aktuell hier: http://www.aktionsfinder.at/angebot.html?idfiakt=4553 Bei den fertigen Becken bist du jedoch sehr an die Form und Tiefe gebunden und hast wenig Möglichkeit, das später noch zu ändern ...


----------



## burki (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

günstige Steine gibts dort.
Nur bisschen weit weg

Das wird noch ein Problem werden ohne viel Geld auszugeben.
Ich brauche ja nicht nur Fusskies sondern vorallem grössere Steine für die Ränder.
Evtl. auch mal günstige Steinplatten im Baumarkt anschauen ob man davon sich nicht verschieden grosse Platten hauen kann.


----------



## Kolja (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

ich habe Steine jeglicher Größe aus einem Steinbruch in der Nähe. Man kann sie selber aussuchen und es kostet nicht viel.
Wofür möchtest du denn die Kies verwenden?


----------



## burki (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Andrea

viele Steinbrüche gibt es bei uns nicht mehr, kenne z.zt. nur einen und die wollen Geld haben.

Kies? Wollte zwischen grösseren Steinen am Fertigteichrand und in der umlaufenden 1. Zone noch Kies reintun.


----------



## Kolja (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

klar wollen die Geld haben, aber hier auf jeden Fall für Kleinmengen nicht so viel. Und ein paar Stunden im Steinbruch, sind einfach schön.

Kies moddert dir - nach Erfahrungen hier im Forum - schnell ein. Guck doch mal in der Suchfunktion nach Substrat, Kies etc.


----------



## burki (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

als Bodengrund wollte ich keinen Kies haben, da kommt Sand/Lehm rein bzw. ist schon drin.

Ich werde einfach mal zu dem nächsten Steinbruch/Büro fahren und sehen was die haben und vorallem haben wollen.
Wäre dann Sandstein, hoffe der geht dafür auch?


----------



## Kolja (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Ich würde mal hinfahren und mir die Steine anschauen. Warum sollte Sandstein nicht gehen? Es sei denn er wäre arg bröselig.

Viel Spaß


----------



## burki (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Dachte nur Sandsteine wären nicht frostfest.
Das kann aber nicht sein denn von genau diesen Steinen haben wir eine Steinmauer und die hält schon zig Jahrzehnte.


----------



## Annett (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo.

Problematisch sind Steine, die im Wasser liegen und dieses in sich "aufsaugen". Kommt im Winter Frost dazu, sprengt die Ausdehnung des entstehenden Eises den Stein. :?
Bei uns haben die Landwirte immer einen Haufen Steine, wenn sie diese nicht gerade zum Wegebau nutzen. 

Aktuell werden noch von den Sommerungsfeldern (die, wo bisher noch nicht viel/nichts steht) Steine abgelesen. Wenn es solche Felder bei Dir gibt, mal umhören, wer die bewirtschaftet und nett fragen, ob sie Steine sammeln müssen und Hilfe brauchen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4422
Natürlich sollte man die hinterher ordentlich waschen! Stichwort Dünger und evtl. auch Pflanzenschutzmittel... daher die porösen Feldsteine lieber nicht mitnehmen. Granit u.ä. Materialien sind aber m.M.n. dicht/glatt genug.


----------



## burki (30. März 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Ja Feldsteine sind auch gut, nur habe schon überalls geschaut und wen gefragt.
Leider nichts.

Wenn sollte auch kein Sammelsorium auch allen möglichen Steinen werden.
Mir mal nächste Woche die Sandsteine "anschauen". Direkt im Wasser liegen sie ja nicht.
Denke im Wasser , in der oberen umlaufenden Rinne, sollten grosse Kiesel/Findlinge/Feldsteine- nur diese Quelle muss ich noch finden.


----------



## burki (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

Gärtner, Krankheit.... haben alles verzögert.

Nun ist Terrasse fertig, Teiche drin.
Fertigteich mit Sand-Lehm gefüllt und Wasser drin, 3 Pflanzen.
Habe ich gemacht da sich ein Molch eingefunden hatte.
Der Übergang zum Sumpfbeet muss noch gemacht werden ebenso das ganze Umfeld.
Suchte halt immer noch Steine. Kostenlos gibts hier nichts, auch keine Feldsteine.
Dafür noch durch die Gegend fahren kostet auch.
Habe einen nahen Steinbruch gefunden wo schönen Sandsteine abgebaut werden.
Für 70 Euro kann man sein Auto voll machen, das werde ich dann nutzen.

Der Rand des Sumpfbeetes mache ich mit je 2. Reihen Bankiraiholz, bis auf den "Übergang"-Fertigteich. Details überlege ich noch, ebenso wie ich die steile Wände mache und eine Ausstieghilfe. Da kommen nun die ersten Baufehler

Überlege auch das "Sumpfbeet" als "Teich" mit mehr an Wasserteile zu machen.
Wo dann halt doch mehr Pflanzen in Töpfen und Wasserpflanzenerde kommt, aber mit der "Trennung" zum Fertigteiche, halt nur der "Überlauf" durch Ufermatte.
Was haltet ihr davon?

Frage:
da im Fertigteich ja wenig Pflanzen rein sollen, haben die Algen doch durchaus wenign Konkurrenz durch andere Planzen, also können die sich doch ausbreiten!?
Denn grün ist da Wasser schon. Darum wollte ich da noch etwas mehr an Pflanzen setzen.
Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?
__ Sumpfdotterblume?
__ Wasserpest braucht viele Nähstoffe, fällt wohl weg?

....?


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



burki schrieb:


> __ Wasserpest braucht viele Nähstoffe, fällt wohl weg?
> 
> ....?



Hallo Burki,

nein, warum. Grad am Anfang genau richtig. Wenn die Nährstoffe weniger werden, verabschiedet sie sich dann irgendwann. Wenn das Wasser grün ist, dann hat ja schon jemand Nährstoffe gefunden


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki.

Was genau ist in Deiner "Wasserpflanzenerde"?
Mit etwas Pech legst Du Dir damit den Grundstein für einige Algenjahre...


----------



## burki (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Burki.
> 
> Was genau ist in Deiner "Wasserpflanzenerde"?
> Mit etwas Pech legst Du Dir damit den Grundstein für einige Algenjahre...



Hallo Annett

keine Ahnung was da drin ist, ist halt diese Erde die man in der Teichabteilung der Baumärkte bekommt, ist mir auch egal denn ich lasse da die Finger von.
Im Fertigteich ist nun überwiegend normaler Bausand und etwas Lehm.
DIe habe ich nun ein wenig "alter" Pflanzen reingesetzt und heute noch ein paar weitere bestellt. 
Werde die dann einfach so in den Sand setzen und am Rande mit Kies gemischt. Bei einigen wachsen da die Pflanzen drin. Die Algen brauchen nun dringend Konkurrenz.

Ufermatte sind auch bestellt, sodass der "Übergang" zum anderen "Teich" dann auch bald gemacht werden kann.


----------



## burki (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo

würde es sinn machen eine luftpumpe/sprudelstein zu installieren?
als aquarianer würde ich ja nein sagen, treibt ja co2 aus und das brauchen die pflanzen..


----------



## burki (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

bin nun am überlegen wie ich den rand des sumpfbeetes mache.
doch wieder alles nicht so einfach :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16
und die antworten dazu.

gibt von naturagart diese metallschienen um folie und ufermatte an senkrechten flächen zu befestigen.
nur kann da zwischen der folie und der wand nicht auch wasser "verschwinden"?
steigt doch an der ufermatte hoch und kann dann zwischenräumen verwinden, denn abdichten tutu das doch nicht und 100% gerade ist die wand auch nicht.

oder so machen wie jense
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6
oder so
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8


----------



## Annett (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Moin.

Sprudelstein würde ich lassen, wenn Du keinen akuten Sauerstoffmangel bei den Teichbewohner feststellen kannst. 
Er treibt tatsächlich oftmals nur das CO2 aus. 

Was den Rand angeht, so gibt es einige Möglichkeiten. Die Ufermatte kann, wenn sie beispielsweise überhängt, das Wasser auch "tropfend" abgeben. Daher würde ich das Ende der Matte immer so legen, dass kein Wasser weglaufen/tropfen kann.


----------



## burki (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo

da meine mauer senkrecht gut 35cm hoch ist, müsste ich mit steinen noch stufen bauen.
das wird mir zu aufwändig und teuer. werde nun das naturagart klemmprofil nehmen, einen überlauf noch machen und evtl. eine seite etwas stufig als ausstieghilfe für tiere.

*weiss wer wo ich im raume hannover braunen lehm herbekomme?*

sandsteine ist geklärt, kostet zwar etwas geht aber. nun man sollte sie ja nicht ins wasser legen sollen sich mit der zeit auflösen.
darum nut für den rand.
nun brauche ist* grosse kiesel* nach meinen unterlagen kosten die wieder richtig geld.
feldsteine gibt es hier nicht.
*hat wer eine günstige quelle?*


----------



## burki (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

lebe noch :beten

aber der teich ist immer noch nicht fertig, geht aber im scheckentempo voran.


----------



## burki (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

also ufermatte soll wasser ziehen?!

habe die matte von teichprofi24, so 1-2cm kommt das wasser schon hoch.
aber mehr ist nicht drin.
oder dauert das ein paar tage?

habe die matte auch im fertigtteich, von der inneren rinne ins wasser gelegt. in der hoffnung das dann immer wasser in der schmalen rinne ist.
wird wohl nichts.....?

jedenfalls ist nach 2 tagen der ganze uferwall trocken.


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

ich hab die Ufermatte von NG - mit der funktioniert das.


----------



## burki (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hi ,dann muss ich diese über den wall nochmal drüberlegen.
die andere ich fest mit dem teich verklebt.


----------



## burki (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

nun muss ich mir noch überlegen wie ich die ränder des anderen teiches mit den l-steinen mache.
wollte erst bankirai holz nehmen. nur die 8cm breite und das leicht gebogene macht die sache nicht so einfach. einfach die leiste draufdübel geht nicht, weil das wasser so ziehmlich bis an die oberkante anstehen kann. es muss dann schon irgendwie ein abstand zum holz geschaffen werden.
einfache plastersteine draufzumauern gefällt auch nicht so recht.

hier ist so was ähnliches,leider nicht genau zu erkennen wie die 2 holzenbohlen befestigt werden.
http://www.frischer-windt.de/gartenteich-becken.htm
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *


hat wer eine idee?


----------



## mitch (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

dübel doch von aussen ein dicke leiste an die L-steine und dann oben drauf das brett

dann sollte es auch mit dem abstand klappen


----------



## burki (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

der teich füllt sich langsam mit pflanzen, weitere kommen die tage.

der rand mit den l-steinen wird mit terrassenholz umrandet. pfostenstützen sind hier die lösung um eine breitere unterkontruktion zu schaffen.
die ufermatte scheint doch wasser zu ziehen, die oberfläche ist zwar trocken aber darunter ist die ufermatte feucht und beide teiche sind immer auch gleichen wasserstand.
der fertigteich ist auch fast ganz mit ufermatte und ufertaschen belegt, mit rein in diese "uferrinne" so wird hier auch wasser mit reingezogen, wenn der wasserstand mal sinkt.
spätestens hier merke ich das ein richtiges ufer besser ist = folienteich  
aber da ist ja noch die andere teichhälfte, die nur 40cm tief ist und ich mit sand und granitsteinen "höhen" schaffen kann.

einen wasserverlust durch die ufermatten-verbindung beider teiche kann ich nicht feststellen.
überlappend teichfolien mit 	Sikaflex Scheibenkleber verklebt und dann ufermatte drübergelegt.
pe teich nur angeraut und dann den kleber drauf (sehr schwer per handkatusche rauszudrücken) 
habe aber keinen zugversuch mehr gemacht wie gut das denn klebt.

fertigteich: ufermatte an teichfolie mit innotec unter wasser verklebt hält jedenfalls nicht. so wurde die ufermatte mit sand besandet und dann sang sie, in der zukunft werden die algen... die hoffentlich unter halten. sind ja schliesslich steile wände 


steine brauche ich auch noch und wenns welche aus dem urlaub am bodensee sind 

die pflanzen im beton teich sind in mit vlies ausgekleideten pflanzkörben, habe darum die pflanzen nur aus den töpfen genommen und alles an den wurzeln dran gelassen, hoffe das geht so.
die sumpdotterblumen sind mit den nackten wurzeln direkt im spielsand drin ebenso die __ wasserpest, mal sehen ob sie angehen.
die wasserpest bilder weiße luftwurzeln.
überhaupt sind in beiden teichen eigentlich nur spiel- und bausand im fertig teich nur wenig lehm vom aushub drin.

und ein molch ist seit gut 4 wochen im fertigteich und will wohl auch nicht weg


----------



## burki (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

samstagsarbeit 
hoffentlich mögen die pflanzen den spielsand in dem sie stehen, das bisschen "erde" was an den wurzeln dran war habe ich drangelassen.
dann größtenteils in mit vlies ausgekleidete pflanzkörbe.

ein paar pfanzen kommen aber noch rein, muss die pflanztaschen dann auch noch bepflanzen.
mal sehen was für die wassertiefe von 30-40cm so geht.
könnte ich den bestellen wasserschwaden in diese tiefe setzen?

der bestellte __ wasserknöterich sollte in die teichmitte kommen, damit er sich nicht an land ausbreitet.


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hi Burki,

na das schaut doch schon mal ganz gut aus. Du wirst deinen Teich nächstes Jahr um die Zeit dann nicht mehr erkennen, wenn dann das Grünzeugs mal richtig losgelegt hat. 
Im ersten Jahr denkt man immer - och alles so naggisch noch  das wird aber - warts ab.

Und die ersten __ Molche sind auch schon da


----------



## burki (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hi mitch
danke

ja wenn alles angeht ist bald alles dicht. ich wollte aber zur algenvorbeugung so viele pflanzen haben.
noch halten sich die fadenalgen wohl zurück, nur wenige ich man gut mit der harke rausbekommt.

naja wenn man dann nächste jahr im teich mit der sense  reinmuss kann man die pfanzen sicher an andere teichbesitzer los werden.....

jetzt nur noch die umrandung an den L-steinen mit terassenplatten machen. die idee mit den terassenplatten kam übrigens durch deinen teichbau 

leider ist es z.zt nur ein molch.


----------



## mitch (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



> die idee mit den terassenplatten kam übrigens durch deinen teichbau **


 
*Copy* & *Paste,* dafür is ja das Forum da


----------



## burki (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

wenn keine lizenzgebühr nimmt, kopiere ich glaich noch die idee der der leuchte von dir )))))
werde es aber um 20% abändern und dann ist es meine idee


----------



## burki (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

fast fertig. die __ molche findens gut, denn nun sich es schon 4 stück


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,


 das kommt mir doch irgedwie bekannt vor  & gut schaut´s auch aus 

und das Grünzeugs geht ja richtig ab :gdaumen 

das Wasser ist klar - was will man mehr


----------



## burki (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

ja mitch, das mit dem holz habe ich mir auch bei dir abgeschaut 

wasser im fertigteich ich schon länger klar, ein paar fadenalgen, werden öfters mal rausgezogen.
der andere teich wird auch so langsam klarer.

so schnell wächst es bei mir nun auch nicht.
das mit dem grünzeug sind einfach immer noch neupflanzungen. aber nur kommen nur noch 2 rein (habe noch pflanztaschen die gefüllt werden wollen.

ich bin für den ersten versuch recht zufrieden, mal sehen wie es mit der zeit aussieht und welche pflanzen den winter überstehen.
kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, wenn alles zugefrohren ist, das es wieder kommt. obwohl meine pflanzen in den maurerkübel ja auch wiederkamen.....

morgen hole ich mir noch eine riesen moorkienwurzel (dank ebay  ) oder auch 2... und im juli noch grosse bodenseesteine, die holzumrandung wird aussen rum auch noch geschlossen.


----------



## b4b44be7 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Sieht toll aus Burki.   Tolle Anregung für das Verbuddeln meines Fertigteichs ( gleiche Größe )
Muss aber erst noch eine alte Feuerdornhecke roden. Die will ich mir die nächsten Jahre nicht mehr antun....
Wär ich bloß schon soweit ....
Naja, solange hol´ ich mir hier mal tolle Ideen....
LG Gaby


----------



## burki (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

geduld gaby, ich habe ja auch recht lange gebraucht.


----------



## burki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

samstagsarbeit :smoki
aber fertig ist es immer noch nicht, wenn ein teich überhaupt mal fertig wird.


----------



## Connemara (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Sehr, sehr schön


----------



## burki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

danke

im gedanken mache ich mir schon gedanken wie ich die rasenfläche in einem teich verwandeln kann 

aber das wird sicher wunsch bleiben, träumen muss erlaubt sein.... habe nun erstmal genug geld gelassen, von der arbeit so eines kleines projekts nicht zu sprechen.

nun muss sich zeigen wie er sich entwickelt und welche probleme noch kommen....


----------



## mitch (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

da hat doch jemand meine Lampe geklont  ==>  

der Teích schaut jetzt echt klasse aus, und wenn man die 2 bilder vergleicht




 



1000% ige Verbesserung.

und fertig ist man erst nach dem letzten


----------



## burki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

jupp mitch  und war garnicht so schwer 

nun kommen noch ein oder so x strahler unter die verkleidung, mal sehen wie sich das denn macht.

die klone hätten etwas weiter am wasser sein sollen, beleuchten etwas wenig die pflanzen.
werde mal abendbilder machen.


----------



## burki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*


----------



## mitch (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hi Burki,

edel, edel  war doch ne gute Idee


----------



## burki (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hi mitch, auf jeden fall und kostet auch nicht viel,auf  jedenfall eine grosse wirkung  tolle sache von dir.


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo,

  ganz toll geworden !


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Sehr schick geworden


----------



## burki (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Teichbesitzer baut sowieso mindestens dreimal um



oder baut weiter....


nein ich überlege mir nicht   ob man nun das ganze erweitern kann 
platz wäre da, nur im moment stehen die kosten im wege, denn das würde dann ein grösserer folienteich-----  träumen kann man ja mal ------   

werde am vorhandenen teich noch etwas weitermachen (pflanzen, beleuchtung, vogeltränke, ufergestaltung mit pflanzen, steinen....)
überhaupt sehen wie sich alles entwickelt, gerade in den nächsten 1-2 jahren....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki



> platz wäre da, nur im moment stehen die kosten im wege, denn das würde dann ein grösserer folienteich----- träumen kann man ja mal



Ich habs Dir ja schon mal geschrieben, so teuer ist der nicht.
Mit viel Arbeitseifer und etwas Geschick kannst Du so was für ca. 500 - 1000 € verwirklichen.
Handwerklich schaut das alles sehr sauber aus was Du machst .
Ich hab ja auch vor wenigen Jahren mein Haus erst gebaut und hatte für meinen Teich auch
nur ein relativ schmales Budget -  im Prinzip brauchst Du nur das Geld für die Folie und noch
evtl. 200 - 300 € für den Rest (Pflanzen,Ufermatte,Sand,Steine....) da kann man oft wirklich
Schnäppchen machen bzw. im Bekanntenkreis fragen.

Also nur Mut,

so teuer ist das nicht.

LG Markus


----------



## MaJo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

sieht Klasse aus! 

Vor allem die Einfassung des Teichrandes. Ich glaub die Idee klau ich mir 
Das würd bei mir denk ich auch gut passen.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## burki (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hi markus und der andere markus (ja klauen erlaubt, hatte ich ja auch teilweise gemacht  )

ja hast recht behalten.

da ich den letzten jahren aber mehr als genug geld in mein haus, garten geflossen ist wird das sicher noch ein paar jahre dauern. selbst wenns nur 1000 euro wären, was ich nicht ganz glaube denn die teichfolie wird sicher schon an die 500 euro kosten und mit dem abschüssigem gelänge mus ich eine menge "auffüttern", also natursteine ohne ende, wenns nicht noch andere lösungen gibt. aber dazu mache ich mir noch keine gedanken, wenns soweit ist mache ich den plan und werde hier wieder ne menge fragen stellen

wenn es was wird wird das sicher ein recht großer teich und dafür würde ich mir fürs grobe einen bagger kommen lassen. diese schufterei tue ich mir nicht mehr an. der vorhandene teich hat mehr genug scheiß und rückschmerzen gekostet!

aber das alles weiß ich denke erst dann einigermassen genau wenn die planung steht, denke habe durch dies forum schon einen menge gelernt um zu wissen wie das eine oder andere gemacht wird. 

ich werde nun erstmal meine erfahrungen mit dem vorhandenen teich sammeln und dann wird die zukunft sehen was kommt.

man hat ja schliesslich noch ein andere hobby was geld und zeit verschlingt und dazu muss ich nun langsam auch mal wieder kommen 

z.zt. werden am vorhandenen teich noch ein paar sachen gemacht: elektro, lampen, lampen sollen alles per funk gesteuert werden, u-verteilung mit funksteckdosen im keller, fr verteiler dann draussen....., ein paar pflanzen noch, vogelerfrischungstrinkbecken....)


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

Ja bei den von mir aufgestellten Kosten gibt es halt dann nur den Handbagger, aber ich
grabe ja gerne und viel.
Meine Folie war eine schwarze 1mm Folie von NG für 5 €/m² das waren dann bei 
70m² - 350€.
Aber hast schon recht selbst 1000€ sind eine Menge Geld.

Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ich wollte nur aufzeigen dass mit viel Eigenleistung
es durchaus auch möglich ist mit wenig Geld einen schönen größeren Teich zu erhalten.

LG Markus


----------



## burki (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

...abwarten markus 

jetzt gehts erstmal in den urlaub, wer weiß was 2013 so bringt, vielleicht "die idee" fürn grossen teich....
wenn das schräge grundstück nicht wäre wärs für mich einfacher.


----------



## burki (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

gedanken zu machen sind erlaubt:

also....

der uferwall darf ja nicht aus dem aushub des teiches sein, weil dieser nie nachgeben darf.
ok, wenn alles gerade wäre könnte man sich mit L-steinen o.ä. eine mauer machen und diese entsrpechend "verrunden" als uferwall.
nur diese L-steine, so habe ich es jetzt gemacht, muss direkt auf lehmboden sein. dafür musste ich schon gut 80cm tief schachten. 

sollte verdichteter mutterboden als fundament reichen oder dem aushub verdichten um ihn dann als uferwall zubenutzen?

dann bliebe noch die möglichkeit sich einen "ring" aus holzpflächen mit kunststoffschienen zu basteln.
nur wie dauerhaft ist das? hälte da nichts von.... so rein vom gefühl.

müsste ja auch bergseitig den ganzen hang abstützen und hangabseitig entsprechend erhöhen. ganau das ist es z.zt. wo ich mir gedanken drüber mache und in diesem punkt sehe ich den großen finanziellen aufwand.

das mit dem ausheben könnte ja "vielleicht" in handarbeit gehen, weil man ja gegenüber einem pe teich grössere flachwasserzonen hat und eine oder evtl. je nach grösses des teiche zwei tiefwasserzonen.

ob ich die gewünschten 1m tiefe oder gar mehr erreiche steht auch noch im raum. denn bei mir istt alles felsiger untergrund.

fragen ....fragen.....

wird es ernst mache ich einen extra thread auf.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

ich weiss nicht ob Du meine 2 Teichbaudokus gelesen hast.
Ich habe ja auch schräges Gelände als Ausgangslage gehabt. ca. 80 cm auf 10m abfallend.
Und habe dies auch mit einer Mauer gelöst.
Auch da sind die Kosten nicht so hoch, wenn man alles sprich auch Beton selber macht.
Den Uferwall hab ich nicht aus Mutterboden gemacht sondern habe Leistensteine einbetoniert
und diese dann mit einer Betonschicht verkleidet.
Aber lies die Dokus dann siehst Du alles.

LG Markus


----------



## burki (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo markus

habe mir bei deinen dokus mehr die bilder angesehen und den text etwas überflogen.
darum sah es für mich so aus als wenn alles bei dir schön gerade war.

das mit den steinen und beton sah ich darum habe ich es hier auch mit erwähnt.
nur diese steine müssen dann doch festen untergrund sprich lehmboden haben !?
das wäre dann meine lösung für den wall und abseitig dann eben eine natursteinmauer.

aber alles noch in meinem kopf....


----------



## burki (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo

das "vogelerfrischungstrinkbecken", durch den sand noch trüb. dauert extrem lange bis sich hier alles setzt.
einfach ein 65l maurerkübel, voll mit sand und grossen kieseln und einer binse.


----------



## burki (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo

ich habe mal so 1 -2 pflanzen umgesetzt die in pflanzkörben waren und in der rinne des fertigteiches. gewurzelt hatten sie, aber unter den pflanzen und auch einigen steinen war der sand schwarz und stang auch. genauso wie in meinem maurerkübeln als ist diese mal geleert hatte. 

als ich mal sand im aquarium hatte waren da auch solche schwarzen bereiche, den pflanzen hat es nicht geschadet.

ist das im teich normal?


----------



## StefanBO (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo,


burki schrieb:


> das "vogelerfrischungstrinkbecken"
> [...]
> einfach ein 65l maurerkübel


Vögel mögen flaches Wasser, in dem sie stehen und baden können. An solchen Kübeln habe ich hier bisher nur Elstern gesehen, die vom Rand etwas trinken, und alles raus schmeißen, was nach ihrer Ansicht nicht da rein gehört


----------



## burki (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo

da liegen grosse kiesel drin mit sand, es geht von 0 bis ca. 10cm tiefe. auf dem foto war noch nicht alles drin.
hatte schonmal sowas ähnliches und als die drosseln es mitbekommen hatten haben sie sich gestritten wer als erst rein ging.


----------



## burki (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo

schwarzer sand:
habe noch gelesen das es sauerstoffmangel sein kann.
würde es sinn machen einen sprudelstein zu verwenden?
nur dann wird co2 ausgetrieben was den pflanzen fehlen kann.


----------



## burki (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo

sprudler kommt nun mal in beide beckenbereiche.

im fertigteich habe ich nun vermehrt fadenalgen.
fische sie schon teilweise raus, ist aber schwierig weils nur so kleine "wolken-stücke" sind.

merkwürdigerweise sind im anderen teich kaum welche.

kann sein das es daran liegt das im fertigteiche einige lehmbrocken mit reinkamen und weniger pflanzen drin sind? habe mir nun einige schwimmpflanzen bestellt die den teich beschatten sollen.
habe so durchweg 10h sonne drauf.

im fertigteich hat nur die __ seekanne eine jbl forapond düngekugel bekommen, weil die wenig wächst.
im anderen teich fast jeder pflanze (korb) eine kugel. 

würde eine umwälzung (ohne filter) was bringen?

habe immer angst, auch nun mit dem sprudler, das co2 ausgetrieben wird.

fadenalgen sollen ja normal sein, nur ich dachte die erste phase sei vorbei. da konnte ich richtige lange fäden ziehen. viel war das damals aber nicht.
nicht das mir das teil nun so mit algen zuwächst wie meine mauererkübel.

zum glück ist der sommer noch nicht ausgebrochen mit über 30 grad. möchte nicht wissen was dann passiert.

denke sowas kann auch in einem größeren teich passieren, nur nicht so schnell   den grossen teich habe ich immer noch im kopf nur nicht mehr dies jahr 

kommt wohl auf den fotos nicht ganz rüber (die ente gehört nicht mir! ))))


----------



## burki (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

sind wohl schwebealgen. tips von hier: klobürste
mehr pflanzen sind auch bestellt.

würde ein uv-c wasserklärer sinn machen auch ohne einen filter? in der jbl anleitung stehts auch ohne filter.
werden die toten algen dann nicht wieder nährstoffe für neue algen, dann wäre der einsatz mit filter ja wieder sinnvoll?


----------



## Annett (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Moin,

gegen Schwebalgen hilft eine Klobürste herzlich wenig. 

Wenn ich die Bilder so anschaue würde ich sagen: Pflanze die bestellten Pflanzen noch ein, koch Dir danach eine Tasse Beruhigungstee, setze Dich an Deinen Teich und genieße ihn!
Der braucht jetzt einfach etwas Zeit um (s)ein Gleichgewicht zu finden. 
Im Moment schaut er gar nicht so schlecht aus....


----------



## burki (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo annett

mache ich , habe dann eh urlaub und sehe den teich da nicht 
pflanzen kommen noch rein, pflanzstufen wurden schon geschaffen.

mache mir dann weiter gedanken wie ich den großen folienteich mache.... denn der kommt das steht fest und wenn es 2014 sein wird


----------



## burki (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

so pflanzen sind gekommen und nun ist es sehr voll im becken.
nun gehts erstmal im urlaub und dann sehe ich wie es sich entwickelt.
vielleicht kann ich später einiges wieder rausnehmen, optisch sind mir das etwas zu viel pflanzen im vergleich zur beckengröße/wasserfläche..
vielleicht setze ich sie auch noch etwas enger zusammen.


----------



## burki (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

hallo

nach dem urlaub:
die algen wurden nicht mehr, im fertig teich ssind keine fadenalgen mehr oder nur sehr wenige, nur noch so "algenflocken".
dafür im nachbarteich nun etwas fadenalgen. war recht heiss und der teich hat gut 10 std. sonne.

bei den neuen pflanzen die zuletzt rein kamen, alles in pflanzkörbe mit spielkastensand, ist leider der __ igelkolben verfault! hat auch 30cm gesessen.
der lieferant meint es liegt am sand der verdichtet und keine nährstoffe an die wurzel kommen können.

was nun, doch die pflanzen in kies setzen? auch das __ hechtkraut, __ pfeilkraut und einiges andere wachsen sehr langsam, blühen teilweise auch, aber neutriebe bekommen kleine blätter und werden dann auch wieder braun.
einige stengel des pfeilkrautes (auf ca. 20cm wassertiefe) haben zwar wurzeln bekommen aber verfaulte stengel.

habe in den körben schon siet 4 wochen je eine jbl florabond düngekugel getan.
die __ seekanne hat auch vor gut 4 wochen eine düngelkugel bekommen, aber immer noch kleine blätter, kommen schon neue dazu, aber auch viele die braun werden und erfallen. wohl doch zuviel sonne!?

was sind das für braune stellen an den seerosenblättern, kommen auch neue dazu, werden dann aber doch immer braun? die soll doch volle sonne abkönnen.


----------



## burki (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

wollte nun erst ein sonnensegel spannen. nur das würde um die mittagszeit schatten bringen.
wenn wollte ich morgen das die sonne später in den teich scheint.

die längsseite der holzumrandung wäre osten.

jemand eine idee was man dort als schattenpflanzen pflanzen könnte, ohne das groß laub anfällt?
gräser fallen wohl weg, weil man die ja im frühjahr runterschneidet.


----------



## burki (4. März 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



burki schrieb:


> Hallo Annet
> 
> der Sollwasserstand im PE Becken kann ja nur bis zum oberen Rand gehen, genau da liegt die Folie auf und durch den Wall aus Schal- und L-Steinen, die noch 3cm höher sind als der obere Rand des PE Becken, ist an dieser Stelle die Folie(und Ufermatte) ja über dem max. Wasserstand.
> 
> ...



So nach einer Saison:
leider ist der Wall etwas zu hoch.
Ich habe nicht den Eindruck das das Wasser über den Wall zieht. Anders ist der Wasserstand in den beiden Becken optisch gleich hoch.
Es ist oben immer trocken. Wie es darunter ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Einen Wasserverlust kann ich nicht bemerken. Beim "Beton"Teich geht der Wasserstand allerdings nie bis an den Rand ran. 

Nun abwarten was die 2. Saison bringt.
In 2 Wochen werden die abgestorbenen Pflanzen geschnitten.
Im Becken selber wächst es schon so langsam und die Tannenwedel sind Unterwasser schön gekommen über dem Winter, oberhalb wollten sie nicht so Recht.

Es wird ein Sonnensegel gekauft um im Sommer ein bisschen Schatten zu bekommen.


----------



## Kümmel (5. März 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Ich hab selbst einen klitzeklitze kleinen Fertigteich den ich zum Biotop gestaltet hab.

Bisher hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Es ist halt nur so, dass sich Fertigteich nach eben einem fertigen Teich anhört, den man nur noch befüllen muss. XD

Irgendwie hatte ich den Gedanken, dass ich das ja trotzdem selbst installieren und gestalten muss fast verdrängt. -.-


Ist halt trotzdem ein Haufen Arbeit obwohl "Fertig"-Teich.


----------



## burki (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Das Leben erwacht 

Sogar im Winter ist unter Wasser was gewachsen.
Wer weiß was das ist?
Ich dachte ich hätte hier __ Hahnenfuß gepflanzt.
Oder sind das Unterwasserblätter des Hahnenfußes?

Davon sind nur die Stengel noch zu sehen?


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

das sind, wie Du richtig vermutest hast, die Unterwasserblätter des __ Hahnenfuß.


----------



## burki (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Christine

verwundert mich weil diese Blätter ganz anders aussehen wie z.b. hier.
http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&cl...w=141&start=0&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:80


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Weil das ein anderer __ Hahnenfuß ist.

Schau Dir mal diesen hier an...


----------



## burki (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

habe die letzten Tag aus den einen Teich alles Pflanzkästen entfernt und das Ufer ein wenig flacher gemacht.
Die Pflazkästen sahen einfach zu hässlich aus.
Nun muss sich nur noch der aufgewirbelte Sand setzen.

Auch mal abwarten ob die __ Sumpfdotterblume nun besser mit dem flacheren Wasserstand zurecht kommt.


----------



## burki (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

...ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige hier der Glasgarnelen im Teich hat.
Habe die letztem Hebrst aus meinem Aqaurium gefischt, die vermehrten sich zu stark.
Die haben in der Tat den Winter gut überlebt.
Hoffentlich gibt nun keine Invasion.

Das passiert wenn einem der Verkäufer Glasganelen ansatt Amano andreht grrrrrrr.


----------



## burki (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

so langsam kommt es in Gang 
Die __ Seekanne wollte wohl nicht mehr, noch nichts zu sehen, alles andere hat den Winter überlebt. ...nicht ganz die __ Wasserpest im tiefen Teich hat es evtl. und die im flachen Wasser ist nur noch braun. Beide Wasserpest war auch total mit Fadenalgen voll.
Wurde 80% rausgeworfen, vielleicht triebt ja noch mal was aus.
Die __ Sumpfdotterblume in der schmalen Rille der Fertigteiches blüht dies Jahr das erste Mal.
Die Seerosenblätter (noch rötlich) errechten heute die Wasseroberfläche.
Auch das erste Blatt am Wasserköterich ist zagsam zu sehen.

So macht es Spaß!


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*



burki schrieb:


> ...ich bin wahrscheinlich der einzige hier der Glasgarnelen im Teich hat.



Hallo Burki,

kannst Du da - vielleicht in einem neuen Thread in der Tierabteilung - mehr drüber erzählen. Das ist bestimmt interessant!


----------



## Ladewig (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo,

ich bin wie bereits in anderen Threads erwähnt noch ein ziemlicher Frischling in diesem Gebiet. Allerdings habe ich einen guten Bekannten, der mir von einen Fertigteich abgeraten hat, weil da zu wenig Individualität drin stecken würde. Hat er denn damit Recht?


----------



## burki (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

das hat er nicht unrecht.
Meine Erfahrungen sind das es zu wenig unterschiedlich Pflanzhöhen gibt.
Man kann das zwar mit Steinen, Pflanztaschen irgendwie hinbekommen, aber optimal ist das nicht.
In den Pflanzrinnen dieser Teiche ist zu wenig Platz das sich Pflanzen gut ausbreiten können.
Bei mir gehts so, nur der Folienteich (der am Fertigteich anschliesst) zeigt ein auch optisch besseres Bild.

Meine Empfehlung nach der ersten Saison, nimm eine Folienteich auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick beim Fertigteich einfacher aussieht.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Ladewig,

ja, er hat Recht. Aber Du willst doch einen Koiteich bauen, da brauchst Du Dich mit Fertigteichen gar nicht zu beschäftigen.
Am besten liest Du Dich mal durch die Fachbeiträge und die Koiabteilung, dann wird Dir einiges von alleine klar.
Die Abteilung Teichbau ist auch noch interessant.


----------



## burki (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Habe die Tage im Folienteich etwas die Wassertiefen angepasst.
Die __ Seekanne will auch wieder kommen, 2 Blätter sind schon zu sehen


----------



## burki (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo

ich habe im Teich 2 Tiere entdeckt die mir etwas ekelhaft vorkommen.

eines sieht aus wie ein __ Regenwurm, dünn ca.4cm lang und schlängelt sich.

Das andere sieht fast genauso aus nur nicht rund sondern flach und lang und bewegt vertikal wie eine Schlange.
Das sah aus wie ein __ Blutegel. Da die sehr selten sind (was ich nun las) wirds wohl irgendein anderer __ Egel sein.
Kann das sein?
Kanns gefährlich werden.... für die __ Molche....?
Ls nun das sie ein Zeichen für sehr gutes Wasser sind.

Fotos habe ich leider keine, aber lt. Google sah der so aus.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Burki,

ein __ Blutegel wird es garantiert nicht sein. Eher ein ganz normaler Rollegel. Das andere könnte durchaus ein __ Regenwurm oder etwas ähnliches in der Art sein. 

Lass sie einfach, wie sie sind. Im Zweifelsfall könnten eher die __ Molche ihnen gefährlich werden.


----------



## burki (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Hallo Christine

habe noch nie gehört das Regenwürmer unter Wasser leben können. Na wenn so ist... wieder was gelernt.

Sollen die __ Molche mal Jagt drauf machen


----------



## burki (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

So machts Spaß

Die gelben Lilinen wollen noch nicht blühen aber die eine die erst dies Jahr gepflanzt wurde.

Ob der Winter-Schachtelhalm im Weinfaß, auch dies Jahr gepflanzt, wächst bin ich gespannt.
Angegeben ist er von der Gärtnerei mit 40cm Wasserstand, eigentlich eine Sumpfpflanze.

Wird Zeit das es bald wärmer wird, in der Hoffnung das sich die wenige __ Wasserpest erholt.
Teilweise schwarz geworden, vereinzelt aber noch weiße Wurzeln.
Musste sehr viel weggeworfen werden.


----------



## burki (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Aktuelles von heute


----------



## burki (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Leider wollen die Krebsscheren nicht mehr, alles braun und keine Wurzeln mehr.
Das __ Pfeilkraut kommt nun auch sperlich wieder. Alles andere wächst sichtbar besser als letztes Jahr und vermehrt sich schon an anderen Stellen.


----------



## burki (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

Durch einen "Fehler" meines Pflanzenlieferanten habe ich Unmengen an __ Hornkraut bekommen.
OK, alles rein in die 2 Teichhälften.
Soll ja gut gegen Algen sein.

Im PE Teich ist fast alles Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest mit Fadenalgen zu, da wächst nichts mehr viel. Auch schwimmen zwischen den Pflanzen viele Algen rum. So ganz feines grünes Zeugt und an der Oberfläche teilweise wie Schaum.
Was das nun, Gleichgewicht oder zu viel Sonne, denn die scheint ordenlich drauf?

Im Folienteich, ist es etwas anders. Dort schwimmen die grünliche Brocken rum.
Abgestorbenes? 
Nur halt weniger Fadenalgen.
Ich dort das Gleichgewicht vielleicht besser eingestellt durch das mehr an Pflanzen?
Auch hier die selbe Sonnenstundenanzahl.
Denn in Weinfaß sind auch nur wenigen Algen, wobei der mehr Schatten bekommt.

Muss nächstes Jahr unbedingt eine Beschattung holen.

Erst waren es viele Fadenalgen, die konnte man gut rausfischen, dann war es feines Zeug.... 
Genau wie letztes Jahr, so Anfang Herbst wurde das Wasser klarer.
Z.Zt. fische ich jeden Tag raus was ich bekommen kann.
Ein Belüfter läuft 24h durch.

Wann sollte man den Bodengrund reinigen, lt. meinen Unterlagen im Oktober?

Die ersten 2 Bilder sind vom PE Teich, die anderen 3 von Folienteich, das letzte vom PE Teich.


----------



## burki (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fertigteich?*

und ein schönes Bild


----------



## burki (14. Juni 2014)

Bilder von den letzten Wochen bis heute.
Leider ist eine Seerosenblüte schon verblüht und das Bild "verschwunden".


----------



## burki (19. Juli 2014)

Die Seerosen legen jetzt erst richtig los 

   
   
Das erste Jahr wo ich keine Fadenalgen habe.
Denke das Gleichgewicht ist nun eingestellt.


----------



## burki (20. Juli 2014)

30 Grad im Schatten aber die Seerosen kommen immer mehr


----------



## burki (28. Feb. 2015)

Hallo

es ist mal wieder was kleines geplant.
Der Weintrog kommt nach rechts, das Zebragras raus und schon habe ich Platz.
Für einen Mini, Gardena Teichschale 170 Liter für 29 Euro. Sicher würde da auch etwas größeres hin passen, aber man muss die Ausschachtarbeit auch in relation zum Nutzen sehen und für einen Folienteich ist der Platz wieder zu klein und das ganze wird aufwendiger und teurer.
Bislang habe ich ja auch gute Erfahrungen mit meinen 2 Teichen gemacht, wovon ja einer ein Fertigteich ist.
Ist zwar nicht groß, die Ränder werden so behandelt wie bei den anderen beiden Teichen... das kaschiert schön den schwarzen Rand.
Würde zwar gerne den großen PE Teich mit diesen neuen verbinden, aber das wird sicher nichts weil man das Material nicht 100% kleben kann.
Oder man verbindet die beiden mit einen Verschraubung, nur ich kenne da nichts was einen vernünftigen Durchmesser hat.
Einen Überlauf mit Teichfolie formen.... auch nicht 100% so sicher das man nicht das Wasser woanders hinläuft.

Morgen mal das  29 Euro Schnäppchen holen. Gardena nimmt das aus dem Programm.

Das Teichprojekt eines ganz großen Folienteiches 8m x 6m im Garten ist auf Eis gelegt worden, kann einer sagen was er will aber unter 3000-5000 Euro ist da nichts zu machen.
Einen Teich in so einer größe buddel ich nicht alleine aus, also Bagger..... selbst das Material dieser Größe hätte von Natugart um die 1600-2000 Euro gekostet, ohne das ganze Zubehör.

Der Bau dauert noch etwas.... Bilder werden folgen....


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Tolle Fotos!

Gibts bald mal wieder ein kleines Update?


----------



## burki (16. März 2015)

Hallo

dauert noch etwas, Schale ist schon gekauft für 29 Euro ein Schnäppchen.
Heute wurde erstmal das Weinfaß an den neuen Standort gesetzt, nun ist der Platz vorhanden, nun wissen noch 2 fette Gräser ausgegraben werden dann kanns losgehen... aber die Lust und Zeit noch nicht so recht da


----------



## burki (24. März 2015)

Heute war Baubeginn
170 Liter Becken einbuddeln, dumme Falte (der Heißluftfön muss da mal ran), Rückenschmerzen und Muskelkater incl.


----------



## burki (25. März 2015)

Fast fertig, etwas Ufermatte fehlt und eine Menge Pflanzen. 

Schon komisch das ein eingebautes Becken immer kleiner aussieht aus wenn es draussen ist.


----------



## Patrick K (25. März 2015)

Hallo Burki 
cool die Maulwürfe sind schon wieder unterwegs, wenn das Becken aus PE ist kannst du mit einem Heisluft Föhn ran, aufpassen  bei 300° Schmilzt es  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## burki (25. März 2015)

Hi Patrick

ja das wollte ich auch machen (ist ein PE Becken), der ganze Rand ist noch nicht so wie ich es gerne habe.
Muß auch noch Steine/Spielsand kaufen, die mit einigen Pflanzen in die Rinne kommen, fixiert dann auch die Ufermatte.

Muß mir dann auch überlegen was in den Bereich hinter dem Becken kommt. Vielleicht wieder ein Stachelschweingras , das vorhandene wurde versetzt.


----------



## Patrick K (25. März 2015)

Dann pass auf das event. der Horst  vom Schweinchengras deinen Rand in zwei Jahren nicht verformt
Gruss Patrick


----------



## burki (25. März 2015)

Danke für den Hinweiß. Dann doch lieber was anderes.


----------



## burki (28. März 2015)

Die restlichen Pflanzen kommen wenn mein Lieferant bzw die Pflanzensaison gegonnen hat.


----------



## burki (15. Apr. 2015)

In den großen "1000 L PE-Teich" sollen nun ca. 6 __ Moderlieschen. Hoffe das die __ Molche bleiben oder die ziehen von sich aus in die 2 anderen Teiche um.
Eine Belüftung ist schon verhanden und eingefahren ist der Teich auch.

Ich hoffe das sie sich nicht zu stark vermehren, Wassertiefe max 70cm bis zum Grund.
Bisher ist bei keinem Winter der Teich durchgefroren gewesen und die Garnelen sind auch 2015 noch munter. Sollte ich einen Filter brauchen würde ich den noch montieren.
Vielleicht würde ja auch eine Pumpe reichen die das Wasser über den neuen Mini leitet ¿ (Ironie)

Oder sollte ich es doch nicht machen ? Wenn die sich vermehren wäre der Teich zu klein und der Dreck nimmt eh zu, wenn der nächste Winter sehr hart wird.....   eigentlich ein NEIN 


Tja, erst wollte ich nur einen Teich, keine Fische,.. und nun 
Trotzdem wird der Traum von einem 10x6m Teich erstmal in die weite Zukunft verschoben. Komplett ca. 3000 Euro wären von Nöten, kann wer sagen was er möchte unter dem kaum möglich und selbst buddeln , ich nicht das wäre Knochenarbeit, zumal ich nach 50cm Lehm habe. Berechnung nach Naturagart Katalog an Material um die 1700 Euro und das wäre das Minimum an Material.


----------



## burki (15. Apr. 2015)

6 Lieschen sind eingezogen , der eine Molch kam auch sofort und schaute was da los ist.
Zufüttern wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Was meint ihr mit füttern? Oder nur 1x ro Woche ganz wenig?
WT doch nur knapp 50cm.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2015)

burki schrieb:


> und die Garnelen sind auch 2015 noch munter.


Was für Garnelen hast du den im Teich?


----------



## burki (16. Apr. 2015)

Glasgarnelen
Die hatten sich im Aquarium zu stark vermehrt und mussten raus.


----------



## misudapi (16. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
 das mit den Garnelen kannst du vergessen!!
Ich hatte im ersten Teichjahr auch Red Fire eingesetzt. Doch dann hatte ich beobachtet wie die Amsel sich die roten Dinger regelmässig rausgepickt hatte. Die Libellenlarven hatte auch ihren Hunger daran gestillt. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Garnelen nicht mit den Räubern in Teich zurecht kommen. In Oktober hatte ich noch eine gesichtet, seitdem keine mehr. Da deine nicht so leicht zu sehen sind bin ich mal gespannt wie lange die sich halten.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## burki (16. Apr. 2015)

Ich muss die Garnelen nicht dauerhaft im Teich haben, es war ein Notbehelf weil sie im AQ nicht mehr sein durften.
So viele wie es mal waren sind es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## misudapi (16. Apr. 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hast du den Molch ein super Büfee hingelegt.


----------



## burki (16. Apr. 2015)

Lieber __ Molche als Glasgarnelen


----------



## Findling (16. Apr. 2015)

Guten Morgen,

die Anzahl der Fische in deinem Teich wird sich letztendlich nach der Futtermenge richten. Wenn du gar nicht fütterst werden sie sich nicht so stark vermehren.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## burki (19. Apr. 2015)

Entweder verstecken sich die __ Moderlieschen immer, selbst wenn man wenig Futter gibt lässt sich keiner blicken, oder sie gibt es nicht mehr.
Gestern sah ich noch welche, die sich aber sofort versteckten wenn man an den Teich kam.

Dabei sollen es doch __ Oberflächenfische sein. Oder sie brauchen eine lange Eingewöhnungszeit oder der Teich ist denen wirklich zu klein.
Lt. Internet liest man die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen zu den Moderlieschen. 
Die Meinung das sie sich an den Teich anpassen kann ich nun wirklich nicht glauben.


----------



## burki (21. Juni 2015)

Was von heute


----------



## b4b44be7 (21. Juni 2015)

Huhu...
hab mich schon eeewig nicht mehr gemeldet.
Wollte Euch auch mal mit ein paar Bildern beglücken.
Habe einen 1000l PE vergraben und darüber einen Folien Teich mit Überlauf gebastelt.
Daran anschließend eine Fake-Bachlauf mit Brücke in dem oben ein Bambusbrunnen blubbert.
Das versickert in einer verdeckten Speisbütte und wird über eine kleine Solarpumpe wieder hochgepumpt.
Mittlerweile hab ich da eine graue Granitschale daruntergestellt, damit´s auch ein bischen mehr plätschert.
Obwohl die Teiche rechts etwas im Schatten liegen, bekommen sie doch bis 14:00 soviel Sonne, dass ich mit Algen zu kämpfen habe....
Damit experimentier ich aktuell gerade 
Liebe Grüße Gaby


----------



## burki (21. Juni 2015)

Sehr schön Gaby

im 1. Jahr hatte ich auch viele Fadenalgen, die wurden dann jahr für Jahr weniger.
Dies Jahr habe ich keine mehr.
Mein Teich bekommt auch viel Südsonne ab.


----------



## burki (26. März 2017)

Hallo

nun ist es soweit und muß mich um eine richtige Reinigung kümmern.
Biher habe ich den Mul so gut es ging mit einem feinem Kescher reingefischt.
Lt. Naturagart soll das nicht gut sein weil dadurch der Mulm aufgewirbelt wird und Nährstoffe bringen und auch der stinkende schwarze Schlick im Sand giftige Gase freilegt.

Ich sollte das ganze Absaugen.

Nun habe ich für die Oase Pondovac 3-4 Sauger angeschautn.
Die ödern ja das Wasser und Schlick gleichzeitg mit raus und das muss ich irgendwo lassen.
Ins Abwasser geht nicht, in den Rasen leiten auch nicht, der nächste Busch mit Erde ist gut 8m entfernt.

Was nun machen?
Nochmal ein Filter an den AUsgang des Geräte der den Mulm abfänger und das Wasser dann auf den Rasen?

Bei Naturagart sah das einfach aus weil die es gleich in einen extra Graben geleitet hatten. Da hatte ich mir noch keine Gedankgen gemacht.
Ich dachte auch das in den Saugern der Mulm rausgefilter wird und man das Wasser wieder in den Teich lassen könnte.
Irrtum...


----------



## troll20 (26. März 2017)

Im Poolbereich deines nächstgelegenden Baumarkt gibt es mit Sichheit diese blauen Poolschläuche für wenig Geld. Alternativ in der E -Bucht. Mit diesem kannst du dein Abwasser auch 20m weit weg fördern 
Nur find ich es schöner wenn es direkt am Teichrand versickert.
Dann können evtl. eingesaugte klein Tiere wieder zurück ins Wasser krabbel. Das ganze dann Abends kurz vorm dunkel werden und die Chancen für die Krabler steigen nicht gefressen zu werden oder gar zu vertrocknen.


----------



## burki (26. März 2017)

OK, danke

gut am Teichrand kann ist es versichern lassen und evtl. dann dem Mulm beseitigen.
Habe es noch ein kleines Steinfeld das wäre der Platz und eine gute Lösung.

Nur schade das man dann wieder Leitungswasser auffüllen muß . Auch nicht so gut was ich gestern bei Naturagart hörte weil wieder Nährstoffe ins Wasser gelangen.


----------



## burki (26. März 2017)

Ich habe mir nun den Pondovac 4 bestellt.


----------



## Haggard (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Burki, darf ich fragen, was das für schöne, gelbe Pflanzen sind, die zwischen Deinen Steinen wachsen ?


----------



## burki (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo

Das ist __ Pfennigkraut
Ist ein __ Bodendecker der auch im Wasser wächst und immer wieder kommt.
Eigentlich nichts besonderes. Wuchert recht stark muss jedes ahr ganz schön ausgelichtet werden.


----------



## burki (5. Apr. 2017)

Der Pondovac4 kam an und wurde eingesetzt.
So ganz zufrieden bin ich damit nicht.
Er wirbelt doch ganz schön Mulm auf was je vermieden werden sollte.
Auch wird richtig viel Wasser mit angesaugt. Was in größeren Teichen natürlich nicht so auffällt.
So gibts halt einen Wasserwechsel inklusive. Dafür ist die Bereiche zwischen den Pflnzen im flachen Wasserbecker sauber, was ich mit dem Kescher nicht rausbekam weil man da nicht rankam.
Mulm saugt er an, nur so richtig sauber ist der Boden nicht geworden. Dann wäre kein Wasser mehr im Teich gewesen hätte ich noch länger gesaugt.


----------



## frank2016 (5. Apr. 2017)

Hi,
war eben im Baumarkt wegen so einem Sauger.... bin jetzt etwas verwiert 
mir wurde angeraten _Bacto Nature zu kaufen- wäre besser als absaugen und es sei Bio und mit sauerstoff! 
und es solle immer etwas von dem schlamm usw. auf dem grund bleiben. 
stimmt das wirklich so? 
dazwischen kann ein anderer Kunde, das wäre alles betrug, besser ist man(n) saugt alles 1x im jahr ab... und tauscht das wasser etc..
bla bla bla... Verkaufer und Kunde stehen wohl jetzt noch da...  ich habe mich zwischenzetlich verdrückt 
ich habe in den letzten wochen 4 Eimer mit Blättern rausgefummelt.
also, was tun... Saugen oder Bio gedönse mit Sauerstoff ?

Frank_


----------



## frank2016 (5. Apr. 2017)

nachtrag... und ich habe den filter mal zerlegt vor ca. 2 wochen, und die matten mal ausgespüllt mit brunnenwasser...
müssen jetzt da nachträglich filterbakterien rein ?

Frank


----------



## burki (5. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Frank

die Batterien sitzen überall im Teich.
Spare dir die Filterbatterien.
So jedenfall kenne ich es vom Aquarium.

Unsinn mit diesem Bacto Nature. Den Verkäufer kannst im Teich versenken, der wollte nur Geld verdienen. Das beste ist immer den Mulm.... raus zufischen, wie auch immer. Nur nicht mit Chemie.


----------



## burki (20. März 2019)

Hallo

oh je...... dieses Frühjahr wollte ich meinen Teich säubern.
Nach diesem Winter sind kaum noch Unterwasserpflanzen zu sehen, auch keine Tannenwedel mehr. Das Wasser sah am Grund michig aus.
Kescher her und den Bodengrund raus geholt bzw. versucht.
Es kamen stinkende Blasen hoch und es roch sehr stark nach Modder. Alles war danach schwarz. nach ein paar Tagen war das Wasser klar.
Auf allen Sachen liegt nun feiner Schlamm, den bekommen ich kaum noch raus. Ein Teichsauger hatte ich letztes Jahr mal versucht der war aber zu stark meine meinen Teich.
Der meiste Schlamm ich nun draussen, nur ich weiss nun nicht was mit den Pflanzen ist. Möglich das sie noch kommen.
Habe mit zwar Schlammentferner von Söll geholt zögere damit aber noch. Das sollen ja Batterien sein, also nicht 100& Chemie ¿ (Ironie) Nur der Schlamm soll damit nicht rausgehen, wie auch, sondern durch die Batterien nur verfeinert werden.
__ Molche sind auch schon drin und ein __ Moderlieschen fang ist auch.
Die Tage muss ich noch einen Wurzelballen verkleinern.

Was habe ich zu verlieren, abwarten .... dann sehe ich ob Pflanzen kommen. Letztes Jahr war der Teich voll mit Pflanzen.
So gut wie keine Algen und Futter kam auch nicht in den Teich.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. März 2019)

Ich habe für den Teichgrundschlamm einen günstigen (gebraucht) OASE -Filter und untem am Teichgrund eine 10 w Sunsun Pumpe mit so einem Schnorchel von Naturgard vor. Ich bilde mir ein das der Teichschlamm auf dem Grund so nach und nach in den OASE-Filter wandert. Denn mache ich so alle paar Wochen mal sauber und lasse den Schlamm ab. Den Filter habe ich im Winter abgebaut. Meine das ich dadurch den Schlamm am Grund ziemlich flach halte.


----------



## burki (22. März 2019)

Bei dem kleinen Teich wollte ich mir einen Filter ersparen, es sollte ein reiner Naturteich sein.
Wobei natürlich so kleine Teiche sich schneller "zusetzen" wie große.
Ich habe mir nun noch Oxalit gekauft.
Hier soll der Schlamm nach oben steigen um ihn abzukeschern. Das finde ich besser als das Söll System.
Mal sehen wie gut das ist. Der Schlamm muß jedenfalls zu weit es geht raus.
Ich glaube auch das für die Pflanzen es noch zu früh ist, denn bis vor einer Woche war hier noch Frost.
Das gute Wetter die letzten Tag verleitet dazu das es jetzt schon grün werden müsse.


----------



## burki (24. Sep. 2019)

Hallo

ich habe dies Jahr echt so die Probleme:
in den kleinen Teil des Teiches , der flach und nur Pflanzen hat, Bodengrund Sand.
De Sand ist seit ca. 2 Jahren schwarz und stinkt. Die oberste Schickt habe ich dies Frühjahr so weit es ging raus gefischt.
Ein paar __ Molche zogen auch ein.
Der Wasserstand war auf Grund des Wetters oft niedrig und wurde dann mit Leitungswasserr augefüllt. So habe ich es im großen Teich auch gemacht.
Nur warum noch ein paar Moderlischen drin und die Seerosen wuchsen. Alles andere ging so mit dem Wuchs. Im kleinen Teich wuchs es sind so besonders.
Auch im großen Teich gab es schwarzen Faulschlamm den ich raus genommen habe.
Gefüttert wurde nicht.
Dann hatte ich , ja ich weiss nicht gut, dies rein getan:
Oxalit und Söll Teichschlammentferner reingetan. So richtig wirkte es auch nicht.

Über das Jahr war der große Teich immer klar.
Der kleine nie so richtig klar.
Nun wurde das Wassr schwarz.

Was ist das , was muss ich tun?


----------

